# AUSSIE Lovers in South Carolina? HELP!



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

ARPH (Aussie Rescue & Placement Helpline) is transporting a beautiful, well-behaved 3 year old male black-tri from Georgia to New York this Saturday.

*PROBLEM:* 

We have NO ONE to help in South Carolina LOL. (_There's always a snag, right?_) 

Not sure if this is the appropriate board to reach out on, but we've tried literally everywhere else....and I know there are a ton of fellow Aussie lovers here! Question is....do any of you live in SC? 

*THE LOVE BUG (KIPPER):*

Video
http://youtu.be/xOMu4S-iDX4

Pictures
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.217859721673022.46763.217849375007390&type=3&l=318cac1866

*DETAILS: *

Saturday, August, 25th

LEG 3 Walterboro, SC--Manning, SC (Hwy 95 N) 57 mi., 1 hr.
9:50 AM-10:50 AM

LEG 4 Manning, SC--Dillon, SC (Hwy 95 N) 68 mi., 1 hr. 15 min.
11:00 AM-12:15 PM

LEG 5 Dillon, SC--Fayetteville, NC (Hwy 95 N) 55 mi., 1 hr.
12:25 PM-1:25 PM

*THANK YOU FOR READING THIS!*

He's an absolute doll, and I (as well as the other ARPH volunteers from GA to NY) will be so sad if we can't get him where he needs (and deserves) to be. Please share this with any animal lover you know that may have contacts in the area. We would really appreciate it!

Jen
ARPH Georgia


----------

